# Rdesktop SSL error



## xangaii (May 7, 2018)

Hello guys.

I'm having some SSL_read errors using rdesktop. I usually use it with these options:

`sudo rdesktop -d test -u user -p - -f server-ip`

```
Connection established using SSL.
ERROR: SSL_read: 5 (Connection reset by peer)
```
Do you know if I am missing some SSL library or something related to SSL?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2018)

Don't run this as root!


----------



## xangaii (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for replying.

It doesnt work without sudo either. I have installed remmina which crashes as soon as i connect to a server.


----------



## tobik@ (May 8, 2018)

What's the output of `freebsd-version` and `pkg info rdesktop`?


----------



## xangaii (May 8, 2018)

Hi tobik@ the output of freebsd-version(8) is 11.1-RELEASE-p9 and `pkg info rdesktop` is the following:


```
rdesktop-1.8.3
Name           : rdesktop
Version        : 1.8.3
Installed on   : Mon May  7 14:06:15 2018 -03
Origin         : net/rdesktop
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : comms net ipv6
Licenses       : GPLv3
Maintainer     : [email]gregf@hugops.pw[/email]
WWW            : [URL]http://www.rdesktop.org/[/URL]
Comment        : RDP client for Windows NT/2000/2003 Terminal Server
Options        :
    AO             : off
    DEBUG          : off
    DOCS           : on
    IPV6           : on
    SAMPLERATE     : off
    SMARTCARD      : off
Shared Libs required:
    libX11.so.6
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1101001
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 426KiB
Description    :
Rdesktop is an open source client for Windows NT/2000/2003 Terminal Server,
capable of natively speaking its Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) in
order to present the user's Windows desktop.  Unlike Citrix ICA, no server
extensions are required.
```


----------

